# New Gtechniq and Auto Finesse on the site



## DetailedClean

Final few new products now added to Detailed Clean

*Gtechniq*

Gtechniq I2 Tri-Clean


Gtechniq I2 Tri-Clean is an all-surface interior product that cleans, kills 99.9% of bacteria and absorbs odours.

Gtechniq W8 Bug Remover


Gtechniq W8 Bug Remover is a 100% biodegradable and has a pH neutral formula. Bug splatter is one of the hardest contaminants to remove. It makes light work of removing bug splatter without the use of aggressive caustic ingredients.

Gtechniq W7 Tar and Glue Remover


Gtechniq W7 Tar and Glue Remover is a full strength solvent based tar and glue remover that is compatible with all ceramic nano coatings including Gtechniq EXO, C1 and Crystal Serum.

Gtechniq Diamond Sandwich Microfibre Drying Towel


Gtechniq MF4 Diamond Sandwich Microfibre Drying Towel offers a significantly higher absorption rate compared to standard microfbre drying towels or chamois leather drying cloths. Combined with its ultra-soft, high polyamide content (30%) top layer and highly durable construction, the MF4 is the pinnacle in drying technology.

Gtechniq I2 Tri-Clean


*Auto Finesse*

Auto Finesse Revolution Wheel Soap


Auto Finesse Revolution (RVL500) wheel soap is an advanced deep cleaning wash solution designed to break down brake dust and road grime whilst being gentle to painted, polished, anodised and other specialist finishes. Also helps in maintaining the life span of wheel sealants.

Auto Finesse Rag Top Cleaner


Auto Finesse Rag Top Cleaner (RTC500) is a deep cleaning shampoo for fabric vehicle hoods. Removes ground in dirt, road grime, mould, moss and revives convertible covers.

Auto Finesse Rag Top Protector


Auto Finesse Rag Top Protector (RTP500) is a protection barrier spray for all types of fabric vehicle hoods. Designed to provide protection against the elements, repel road grime and stop dirt getting ingrained in to the surface. With added UV protection to reduce colour fade.

Auto Finesse Glisten Spray Wax


Auto Finesse Glisten Spray Wax (GSN500) is an advance spray wax, perfect for those with little time or for treating hard to reach areas. A simple spray and wipe formula. Suitable for all paint finishes, including matte paint and wraps.

Auto Finesse Vision Glass Polish


Auto Finesse Vision Glass Polish (VIS500) is an advanced polish for removing stubborn stains from glass. Safe for use on tints and chrome.

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

